# Water Disinfectant to Prevent Chytrid in Local Populations?



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Should I be disinfecting the water from my vivarium before dumping it down the drain? I live in a rural area, so we get our water from a watershed and it goes into a septic tank. I heard that PDFs can be carriers but show no symptoms because of the high temperature that they live in. 

If anyone here disinfects there water, what do you use/ how do you do it? 

Any pointing out of my ignorance in this issue would be appreciated.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Mix bleach into it and let it sit.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

That's what I do. I have a 5 gallon bucket that I add bleach to it and let it sit with a lid on it for a few days. Then I dump it.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

If you want to go all out, this is what we use in the lab to kill any viruses/bacteria before we dispose of anything:
DuPont Virkon-S Disinfectant Tablets 50 Count - Dog Miscellaneous


----------



## Mike1980 (Apr 10, 2013)

If your dumping the water down the toilet the bleach would be bad for the septic. I would think it would kill the benificial bacteria in the tank breaking down the waste.


----------

